# no luck with link to submit photo for contest?



## simonthai (Aug 10, 2015)

I am trying to submit a photo for the Sept contest....I can only see this link but I am not successful ......http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php
Any further help on how to enter the monthly photo contest?
Thank you,


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm still seeing the July winner up. Maybe we can give the admins a few days to get it squared away and try again then.


----------



## FrankieandRoseForever (Jun 14, 2015)

Same here. I can't seem to get the link working. But I agree. We can give the admins a few days and see if everything clears up.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

I entered in the August competition but now it says I'm entered in September??? And no results for August??? WEIRD.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

We sometimes get glitches, so just be patient. Yung will have everything settled soon for you guys


----------



## simonthai (Aug 10, 2015)

..must be some pretty awesome pics coming down the pipe


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Am I the only one who can see the August winner (InStiches)? It says that on the front of the forum, but the link goes nowhere.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It says August Winner but it's the photo from July still.

As I said, we get glitches too ^_^ This happens like once a year or so, but as I mentioned, Yung will post everything when he has the time to do so.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

I see. I seldom pay attention to those, so no clue that was last months.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Has anyone gotten it to work? This is the first month I actually wanted to do this and it's down.


----------



## centaurii (Aug 31, 2015)

The link is still down for me too. It's just a blank forum page with nothing on it but the header. Hopefully the admins know how to fix it.


----------



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

I can't see any of the results for August or September. Not even in this forum. I don't know what's going on, but if someone could at least post a new topic that lists all of the pictures, I would appreciate it. August was my first contest, and I'm really sad and disappointed that this hasn't been fixed.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I hope they fix it soon, as much as I enjoy seeing my photo up there XD I wanted to see the results of the last contest. And all the contests we missed...


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Our team investigate this and see if it can be fixed. It's happened before in the past and I'm not sure if we were successful in fixing it but we'll have a look again.


----------

